# Ice Fishing Shirt



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is awesome!

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/ice- ... /239249581


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

haha...that is awesome, i might be getting one of those


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! I made myself the shirt and had several people ask me about it - so I made a few more designs. Sold quite a few of them. Maybe I should be looking at some advertising on nodakoutdoors? Whaddya think Chris?
You can see all the designs here:
http://www.cafepress.com/thiniceshirts/5040259


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I love the thong...!! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That shirt is awesome. Might have to get some for presents.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They sure know what they want for the price of T-shirts on that site, IF you design a fl-18 or 20 I will buy it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice! I agree that the thong takes the humor level up a notch.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> I love the thong...!! :lol:


Just the looks or the feeling against your skin too????


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

ahhahahahahaha should have a beer mug with that on it :beer: :beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

martin_shooter said:


> ahhahahahahaha should have a beer mug with that on it :beer: :beer:


Or with the logo in the bottom of the beer mug just to keep up the fishing fever when you drink.


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> They sure know what they want for the price of T-shirts on that site, IF you design a fl-18 or 20 I will buy it.


I know, I know..kinda spendy. But I just found out my goldfish needs hip replacement surgery (no insurance), my dog is having kittens (don't ask), and my wife threw my entire jig collection in garbage (touchy about infidelity). So its for a good cause!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ordered one will wear it proudly :beer:


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

martin_shooter said:


> ahhahahahahaha should have a beer mug with that on it :beer: :beer:


 http://www.cafepress.com/thiniceshirts.239592054

A guy could drink beer out of that couldn't he?


----------

